# Being Buried in your Fursuit



## Sophie_manx (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, I had to ask. I see people doing other odd things in fursuits, like proposing, getting married, having sex, other things I may have not mentioned here....? How about getting buried in your fursuit? I have no plans to do this so don't ask... Would it be open casket? Would the mourners be other fursuiters, have to wear a fursuit?
Discuss :-|


----------



## Morroke (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, so I can yiff in hell.

I mean.

No, that is ridiculous. Silly furries.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 10, 2009)

Being buried in a fursuit leaves less time to live thatn just being buried in normal clothes.
That is truly stupid.


----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 10, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Is this for real?


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it'd be funny to see the reaction to a graverobber popping open a casket and seeing a baseball teams mascot just sitting rotting.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

This makes me laugh. If people actually take furry to that level then lord help us all.


----------



## Sophie_manx (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> This makes me laugh. If people actually take furry to that level then lord help us all.


Frankly I wouldn't be surprised lol Thats why I ask


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

Sophie_manx said:


> Frankly I wouldn't be surprised lol Thats why I ask



Well hopefully you don't get the answer you expected.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 11, 2009)

It's my first time fursuiting this year.
But I dont think ever in my lifetime I'd be buried i nthe thing.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 11, 2009)

I currently have no fursuit, but...I'd say no.

Of course, I'd rather be cremated, but that's another story...


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 11, 2009)

Honestly, if your entire family consisted of Furries, then I wouldn't see anything wrong with it. But if you were the only one in your family, it would probably be awkward, and rude. I wouldn't EVER do it. I hope I'm just a bucket of ashes


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 11, 2009)

It happening to me won't EVER happen.
Though I may see that happening to someone else.


----------



## Sophie_manx (Nov 11, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> It happening to me won't EVER happen.
> Though I may see that happening to someone else.


Thats what im saying, its only a matter of time. OH the media frenzy that will ensue...:lol:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 11, 2009)

Sophie_manx said:


> Thats what im saying, its only a matter of time. OH the media frenzy that will ensue...:lol:


 It matches the chances 
1.Obama will TF into a shoe.
2.Scout will come to soviet russia with heavy.
3.Bagels will be sold for no money.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my gosh, the idea of it really creeps me out. =/


----------



## Sophie_manx (Nov 11, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> It matches the chances
> 2.Scout will come to soviet russia with heavy.



Depending on your view of TF2 pairings, it could happen. But I digress...


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't own one and unless i am a masscot for work II will never own one (Unless i get a smokey bear costume that's just epic)


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 11, 2009)

That's just... I can't even find words to describe it. Just... No. Why would you want to be buried wearing a fursuit? If anyone actually does, then God help us all.


----------



## TDK (Nov 11, 2009)

Being buried in a fursuit?

Your life = Failure

:'( 

Scratch that, there wouldn't even be tears at your funeral if you did that, hell I don't think anyone would even show up.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I think it'd be funny to see the reaction to a graverobber popping open a casket and seeing a baseball teams mascot just sitting rotting.


That would be awesome!
As for me I plan to have my organs donated and whatever is left cremated encase of zombie apocalypse.
*moaning*
No subject 17, go back to your cage.
*moaning*
No you can have the brains after you finish cleaning up what's left of the professor.
*moaning*
Well you made a mess of the evil lair what did you expect?


----------



## shinragod (Nov 11, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Being buried in a fursuit?
> 
> Your life = Failure
> 
> ...



Or they'd be snickering. I mean..who would moarn over the burial of someone in an animal costume.
That's l;ike mounring over the supposed burial of Wile E. Coyote.

No offense to furs...I just don't think I'd be buried like that cause no one woudl take it seriously.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2009)

shinragod said:


> Or they'd be snickering. I mean..who would moarn over the burial of someone in an animal costume.
> That's l;ike mounring over the supposed burial of Wile E. Coyote.
> 
> No offense to furs...I just don't think I'd be buried like that cause no one woudl take it seriously.


Oh jeez you just gave them a reason to, so the family wouldn't be sad at the funeral.......
WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 11, 2009)

It would justify Zombie fursuiters in L4D or something and on that note that'd be a pretty awesome Zombie.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2009)

Brinster said:


> It would justify Zombie fursuiters in L4D or something and on that note that'd be a pretty awesome Zombie.


Tank+werewolf=RUN!


----------



## Organic Sprout (Nov 11, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I think it'd be funny to see the reaction to a graverobber popping open a casket and seeing a baseball teams mascot just sitting rotting.




THIS.


----------



## selkie (Nov 11, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Oh my gosh, the idea of it really creeps me out. =/



Ditto.
And who gets married in a fursuit, c'monnnn.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Nov 11, 2009)

hahaha lol.
imagine that everyone that goes doesnt know that he is burried in a  fursuit and then they open the coffin...
i would like to see the faces of the people around when they open the coffin, it will be epic lulz.
just imagine that.

if anyone does that when they die plz invite me, i want to take photos of the people around the coffin!
/cant stop laughing


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2009)

selkie said:


> Ditto.
> And who gets married in a fursuit, c'monnnn.


....................................no comment









 Joking
<single


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2009)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> hahaha lol.
> imagine that everyone that goes doesnt know that he is burried in a  fursuit and then they open the coffin...
> i would like to see the faces of the people around when they open the coffin, it will be epic lulz.
> just imagine that.
> ...


I soooo want to go to!

If anyone does this you MUST invite me!


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 11, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Being buried in a fursuit?
> 
> Your life = Failure
> 
> ...


 
This^ 

I wouldn't come to a funeral where the person is being burried in a fursuit, that is awkward as hell and well I couldn't take it seriously...I'd probably start laughing my ass off XD


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

Phhht. 

I wouldn't be caught dead in a fursuit. 







...

Maybe alive, but definitely not  dead. =P


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 11, 2009)

Sophie_manx said:


> Being Buried in your Fursuit


http://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv305/fwlogcgi/furcodething.png
?


----------



## Dass (Nov 11, 2009)

If anyone ever does that, I quit.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 11, 2009)

i'll do it.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 11, 2009)

No. :< I plan to be cremated.. if THAT was done in a fursuit I'd imagine it would give a lot of fur haters a boner.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'll do it.


............It has begun


----------



## xcliber (Nov 11, 2009)

It can't be any worse than a geek that is cremated and has his ashes placed inside of an old computer to be buried. It's happened already. And I've certainly seen stranger things.

I think it's normal for a person to want to be buried with the things that had a great impact on ones life. If the furry fandom was the most important thing to you during your life I can understand wanting to be buried with/in one of your most loved possessions. I don't think it's strange or "wrong" at all.

I'll admit though that the funeral, if it's open casket, might be a little difficult for the family and friends, but to be honest, I would rather people be happy at my funeral. It's not rude or disrespectful to the dead, it's how he/she wanted it to be. If you want people to remember you as being a furry, so be it. Everyone should honor and respect your final worldly wish. *It's not like furry is a religion and would be unholy or something.* It's surely not very traditional, but the meaning is the same. I know the point of being open casket is to see the body, so if it makes a difference to you, just take the head off and set it by the casket. And put it back on before closing it up.

To Christians, death just means that you're spirit has left the physical world for heaven. So personally, I've never understood why people get upset at funerals. I don't want people to cry at my funeral. I want them to celebrate that I've gone to heaven. "He's with God now! Be happy for him." I honestly find it to be more rude and disrespectful to cry (unless they are tears of joy).


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

I want to die with my middle finger extended, and have it stay that way until rigor mortis sets in. 

100% Guaranteed last laugh. No matter what they did to me in life, I had the final word... er... finger. 




Oh, that or I want to Major Kong it. That would be ****ing awesome.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 11, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I think it'd be funny to see the reaction to a graverobber popping open a casket and seeing a baseball teams mascot just sitting rotting.



*gasp!* PAWS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo.............



Unsilenced said:


> I want to die with my middle finger extended, and have it stay that way until rigor mortis sets in.
> 
> 100% Guaranteed last laugh. No matter what they did to me in life, I had the final word... er... finger.



Best burial ever.



Unsilenced said:


> Oh, that or I want to Major Kong it. That would be ****ing awesome.



Hey, what about Major Kong?

YEEEEEE HAAAAaaah!

o/` We'll... meet again...  Don't know where...  Don't know when...  But I know we'll meet again some sunny day! o/`


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 11, 2009)

It's probably already been done in Germany.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> I want to die with my middle finger extended, and have it stay that way until rigor mortis sets in.


Epic win!


----------



## Skullmiser (Nov 11, 2009)

What you wear is not so important, but you might consider one of these.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 11, 2009)

hahahaha...furry wedding...i think i heard that somewhere on the internet. and that it actully happened.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, Bela Lugosi was buried in his Dracula cape, so I don't see this as being anything other than unordiary.  I wouldn't do it, but it would be one HELL of a ceremony.  I can just imagine the open casket funeral and you'd see these cartoony feet, ears and nose poking out of the coffin.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Nov 11, 2009)

I would at least have someone glue some eyelids on the head to make the eyes appear closed.

At least this is better than someone's troll attempt in the Fursuit LJ community, where they were asking how one could *give birth* in their suit. Plenty of lulz were had.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 11, 2009)

Wouldn't that suck if they put the fursuit on the wrong guy? Imagine the family's surprise...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2009)

That would be pretty funny, someone getting buried in a Wil E. Coyote fursuit with him grabbing a flower over his chest and the casket designed as a ACME crate box and instead of cushions have packing foam.
NOBODY could ever top that!


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> This makes me laugh. If people actually take furry to that level then lord help us all.



Yeah, I'm right there with you. I honestly think fursuiting in itself is a bit on the extreme side. No offense to anyone who does it though.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 12, 2009)

Actually this just reminded me, You can get an official KISS coffin.
I think its something like KISS Forever.


----------



## Beino (Nov 12, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I think it'd be funny to see the reaction to a graverobber popping open a casket and seeing a baseball teams mascot just sitting rotting.



Thats pretty funny.  But no I think that would be ridiculous.  I also think it would be a little disrespectful to their family.


----------



## Dass (Nov 12, 2009)

Beino said:


> I also think it would be a little disrespectful to their family.



It would be more disrespectful of them to not allow you to do so.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 12, 2009)

Dass said:


> It would be more disrespectful of them to not allow you to do so.


 
Bingo! 

A funeral isn't about the family, it's about the person that died. It's like going to a birthday party, but the guests get more attention than the birthday boy/girl.

It's my party, I'll do it the way I want.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 12, 2009)

lawl buried in your fursuit after a summer execution... lawl.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

How about getting cremated in a fursuit

While you're still alive


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> How about getting cremated in a fursuit
> 
> While you're still alive


 
hmm the terrible realities and implications of this... I may need to hide


----------



## shinragod (Nov 12, 2009)

I just thought of people who might've died in their fursuits.
Remember that scene from 'The Shining' where we saw that guy in a bear costume blowing that one guy? I'm guessing if you die in your fursuit it goes with you. =-p


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 13, 2009)

Well people have been buried in drag before: Their families did it because it was something they enjoyed in life


Giving birth in a fursuit? is that for serious? DX all that money ruined by afterbirth ew


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Well people have been buried in drag before: Their families did it because it was something they enjoyed in life
> 
> 
> Giving birth in a fursuit? is that for serious? DX all that money ruined by afterbirth ew



I don't think that the *STRATEGICALLY PLACED HOLES* would be big enough for that anyways.


----------



## Farelle (Nov 13, 2009)

buried in a fursuit....


only if its sewed with myself XD.....accidentially XD


----------



## xcliber (Nov 13, 2009)

Farelle said:


> buried in a fursuit....
> 
> 
> only if its sewed with myself XD.....accidentially XD


 
If I were to be buried in a fursuit, I would soooo have it sewn into my flesh and attach parts of it directly to the bone, like having the head of the suit permanently screwed into the skull with surgical bolts. And then do the same with the feet hands and tail. I want my tail attached directly to the base of my spine, so that when nothing is left but bones, people will still see this human skeleton with a fox tail (the tail would also be made with bones from a dead fox's tail so that it lasts with the rest of the bones).

I would also have my human innards donated to science and have the organs replaced with those of that same dead fox.

Shall I go into further detail about just how much worse a furry funeral could be?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd do it.


----------



## Revy (Nov 13, 2009)

this is the most gayest shit ever thought of.


----------



## Barak (Nov 13, 2009)

Would do it 

Just to see the face of my relative


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> this is the most gayest shit ever thought of.



... 

Grammar. Get some.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Grammar. Get some.



What a valuable post!


----------



## Leostale (Nov 16, 2009)

Mehn its such a waste if one would be burried with the fursuit...
You could just passed the suit to other peolple so that the legacy of the character will continue rather than dying out... Mehn maybeh in the future like Foxwell, Greifer, Tilt Longtails, or even some of the renown suits out there will be still alive but in the hands of another trusted fursuiter


----------



## xcliber (Nov 16, 2009)

Leostale said:


> Mehn its such a waste if one would be burried with the fursuit...
> You could just passed the suit to other peolple so that the legacy of the character will continue rather than dying out... Mehn maybeh in the future like Foxwell, Greifer, Tilt Longtails, or even some of the renown suits out there will be still alive but in the hands of another trusted fursuiter


 
I thought most fursuits are made to represent ones fursona. You can't exactly give your fursona to another person can you? Don't most people consider there fursona to be a part of or extension of themselves? Or is that just a Furry Lifestyler thing? But then again, the furries that would actually want to be buried in their fursuit would probably be one of those lifestylers... right? 

I guess if someone's creation became famous enough though, it could go on living after it's creator dies. (Some famous cartoon characters come to mind)


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 16, 2009)

Leostale said:


> Mehn its such a waste if one would be burried with the fursuit...
> You could just passed the suit to other peolple so that the legacy of the character will continue rather than dying out... Mehn maybeh in the future like Foxwell, Greifer, Tilt Longtails, or even some of the renown suits out there will be still alive but in the hands of another trusted fursuiter



They're not Kachinas dude, it's ok if the character dies with its creator, no one is going to care about any of them 20-30 years from now anyways (especially considering that no one cares about them now :V).


----------



## Leostale (Nov 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> They're not Kachinas dude, it's ok if the character dies with its creator, no one is going to care about any of them 20-30 years from now anyways (especially considering that no one cares about them now :V).



Hey Walt Disney's Mickey Mouse and others became famous even still now even after the death of its creators
See how it could greatly effect the character with just patience and time also hardwork..

to think a low-tech animation of a anthro mouse became an iconic figure


----------



## Zadd (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe if you were hiding in a burro? o.o


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 17, 2009)

Leostale said:


> to think a low-tech animation of a anthro mouse became an iconic figure



To think that one of the first animated cartoon characters ever made would become an iconic figure for the animation studio that created! .O.

The success and popularity of a character like that is not comparable to some dog-fucker's generic fursona suit.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 17, 2009)

In before Zig Zag made me furry x 9001


----------



## Waggable (Nov 17, 2009)

I think it would be neat to leave your suit to someone whom would continue on your character. That being said, the look on people faces at the funeral would be hilarious LOL. 

In all seriousness: 
Perhaps if you died a violent death which would otherwise be a closed casket (dismembered, missing head, decomposed etc), it would be better to have an open casket with you (Or whats left of you) inside the suit. People would then at least have something to look at that is familiar to them and would remind them of you. That's assuming your family knows you are a suiter. >.<


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 17, 2009)

I think it would be cool to be buried wearing a mask... but not a fursuit. 

Like a metal mask... and a black hooded cloak... 

Certainly make your funeral more memorable.


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Technically, I've seen suiters "buried" in snow before  but not in a funeral procession.


----------



## Geek (Jan 14, 2010)

I would do it.

Why? Because I want people to remember me and miss me on how weird I am.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Bingo!
> 
> A funeral isn't about the family, it's about the person that died. It's like going to a birthday party, but the guests get more attention than the birthday boy/girl.
> 
> It's my party, I'll do it the way I want.


That's completely wrong.

The funeral is for the family, even if it's about the person that died.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's completely wrong.
> 
> The funeral is for the family, even if it's about the person that died.


 
Well whatever. I'm dead. What do I care?


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 14, 2010)

That is frankly not the strangest thing I ever heard. Try this one on for size, I was at a funeral home arranging the burial of my mother. When one of the workers there told me of another funeral where the man who died wanted to be buried in his mother's wedding gown...and was in fact.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 14, 2010)

If I was to be buried I would love for it to be in a fursuit (should have one by then) and have my tombstone have a nice cute dragon paw on it with my furry name in ( ) next to my legal one with species under that.

Most likely though I wont be buried in a traditional sense as I plan on leaving this realm of existence in a far more exotic way.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 14, 2010)

Oooo a new fetish


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't even have a suit but I'd do it. How hilarious would it be? 
I hope people party at my funeral, Instead of mourning my death I would want them to celebrate my life and all the good times.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Brinster said:


> Actually this just reminded me, You can get an official KISS coffin.
> I think its something like KISS Forever.


 
It actually doubles as a cooler . I heard the interview with Gene Simmons on Howard Stern, but I forget how much the thing costs.

I don't see a problem with getting buried in a fursuit, after all it is _your_ funeral; it's _your_ last wish.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 14, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Please tell me your kidding.


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 14, 2010)

I want to bloody be stuffed and mounted at my funeral, they might as well put me in drag for all I care, I'd be old and dead anyway
Why don't you folks get cremated in your fursuits, it'd be hilarious


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 14, 2010)

some people just want to die the way they lived even if its furry they couldnt do anything about it and if thats what u want then u should be respected for your wishes its ur funeral and if thats how u want to be remembered then u should be able to do what u want... me personally idk if i had a fursuit then i might consider it but it wouldnt just be my family it would also be any furries ive met over the years and any friends that remember me.


----------



## Gight (Jan 15, 2010)

Zombie Fursuiters?


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

You have to know how far is to far. I dont think it would fit in a casket and why would you want. Its a waste of a suit and all you are is pile of rot and decay in the thing.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jan 15, 2010)

What if the grave yard owner was secretly a furry and broke in to the dead furs grave to steal there suit? :O


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> What if the grave yard owner was secretly a furry and broke in to the dead furs grave to steal there suit? :O



Then he is a fucking idiot. Good luck cleaning it out.


----------



## kashaki (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd do it if I would come back as a zombie.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 16, 2010)

Annnnnnnnnd the new Special Infected in the upcoming Left 4 Dead 3 is:
'The Furry'!

I wanna see a furry L4D1/2 mod or skin for the Hunter!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Annnnnnnnnd the new Special Infected in the upcoming Left 4 Dead 3 is:
> 'The Furry'!
> 
> I wanna see a furry L4D1/2 mod or skin for the Hunter!



It would make more sense to put a furry skin on the boomer given what your average furry looks like. :V

The girl furries can be the spitters.


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Feb 3, 2010)

Never...i want people to remember my human self when i die. Buried in a fursuit? I don't think so.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 3, 2010)

No, I cannot say that I would want to be buried in a fursuit.  Actually I would prefer to be cremated, however if I were buried for whatever reason it's kind of a comforting thought to be buried with one of my plushies, in a way.  /shrugs.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

Cremation is the way to go.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey, I don't see a problem with it, really.  Not like anyone else would want to wear your fursuit after you were gone, might as well take it with you, furfag :V

I personally think burial is stupid, though.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 3, 2010)

hell, i'd do it for the shock value


----------



## Morroke (Feb 3, 2010)

Stop bringing this thread back you stupid fucks.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

Why would you bring this back to life.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm going to be buried with live under-aged girls.  so they can please me in the after life

No i'm being cremated meow


----------

